# New Spitfire IX to fly in 2017



## Crimea_River (Apr 27, 2017)

The long awaited "Y2-K" Spitfire project will reach a significant milestone this summer as the completed Spifire IX will take to the air. I saw this project in 2001 when it was still a fuselage in a jig in Comox BC.

Full story here: Spitfire Update > Vintage Wings of Canada


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Apr 27, 2017)

Excellent....she's a looker!

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## fubar57 (Apr 27, 2017)

Beauty. I'll be on the island in August


----------



## Old Wizard (Apr 27, 2017)

Wow!


----------



## Crimea_River (Apr 28, 2017)

fubar57 said:


> Beauty. I'll be on the island in August



So even farther away. It will actually fly out of Gatineau George. VWOC took over the project several years ago and shipped the whole thing to their base there.


----------



## fubar57 (Apr 28, 2017)

Dang, my eye kept on focusing on Comox


----------



## Wurger (Apr 28, 2017)




----------



## rochie (Apr 28, 2017)

Can only be a good thing


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 28, 2017)

Very cool!


----------



## Airframes (Apr 29, 2017)

Excellent - another Spit to grace the skies, and even better that it's a 'Canadian' Spit, in Canada.


----------



## AlgiaNick (Apr 29, 2017)

Excellent!!! Marvelous!!! Tremendous!!! I love it!!!


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 30, 2017)

Great to hear.


----------



## Wildcat (Apr 30, 2017)

Great news indeed!


----------



## Crimea_River (Jun 21, 2017)

She flies!

The First Flight of the Roseland Spitfire IX > Vintage Wings of Canada

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Jun 22, 2017)

Fantastic. I would love to be able to sit in the cockpit with the engine running............and then accidentally slam the throttle forward......and then regret not taking flying lessons


----------



## Wurger (Jun 22, 2017)




----------



## Gnomey (Jun 22, 2017)

Very cool!


----------



## Old Wizard (Jun 23, 2017)




----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 25, 2017)

Great to see..!


----------

